
Product vs. Feature Teams - mavelikara
https://svpg.com/product-vs-feature-teams/
======
meerita
As a product manager, I transitioned from being mayordomo to CEO of the
Product. It requires huge amount of learning on how to deal with the power of
politics inside of an organization. It requires huge amount of learning and
respect, that only you can get once you leave the mayordomo syndrome.

